# anyone know what happens after clomid isnt for you!?



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

It made me extremely depressed..so I was taken off it, what happens now!?!?


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello. Oh no sorry to hear that. How many cycles did you take it for ? I am on Clomid and have been for 6 months now. I cannot help you with your question but hope you get to the bottom of it. x


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, Waiting4baby. I guess that will depend on what your situation is and probably even where you're having your treatment.
My consultant's Plan B for ovulation induction is ovarian drilling, if Clomid doesn't work for me. It has pretty good success rates from what I hear.


----------



## Waiting4baby (Oct 28, 2011)

I only did 3 cycle but im not kidding when I say the WORST ever depression. And I even wanted to kill myself!! Ehich was extremely alarming.  Its a nasty drug and really shouldnt be dished out willy nilly as years ago I did suffer with depression so I do have a history of it but NOTHING like this! Dont we all get a bit down going around in circles with ttc!? Anyway ill fimd out next week.


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi


Ask your consultant about changing you from Clomid to Letrozole (also known as Fermera).  It works in a similar way to clomid but I think had less side effects with me.  Worth looking into before other options.


Passenger


----------



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

I also struggle with depression from Clomid. Generally my mum has me on some sort of 'suicide watch', where she phones me a few times throughout the day when she knows I'm on my own. The first cycle I was literally going to kill myself, and I've had a bad past with depression and it just brought it all back.

I'm just trying to remind myself it's the pills. None of my sad thoughts are real, it's just the pills. I've done 4 cycles so far, no luck yet, but just gotta keep going. My partner wants me off the clomid as he hates seeing me like this. But it won't be forever, and I don't want to tell the doctor about it :/

Good luck with whatever you do next!


----------



## Dadka (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi ladies!
I have been on clomid just 2 cycles when it didn`t work so they took me off it. They put me on menopur injections. My 1st cycle went great, I had 18mm egg after 14 days but ended with BFN. My 2nd cycle didn`t work so I had to stop after 34 days. I have to try 3rd to start on higher dosage and if it will not work I could try ovarian drilling (due to PCOS) or IVF.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, How are you all getting on ? I am 6 months into clomid and for some reason I am still not showing ovulation on my blood test. Feeling fed up x


----------

